# can milk come in on one side only???



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I had a 33weeker 3 days ago and I think my milk is coming in slowly but surely. But can it come in on only one side and not the other???? My right side is HUGE and swollen and painful but when I try to pump(the hospital rented me a medela symphony) I can now get 20cc's from that side and only 10cc's or less from the left side which is significantly less painful(except the nipple which has a small blister) and MUCH smaller and doesn't get hard between pumpings(which are 90minutes apart). AND I feel like I can't truly empty the right side. Milk doesn't spray out like it did with both my other kids when I let down, but it just drips each time the suction goes on the pump. I'm really frustrated and compeltely confused. I breastfed 7 months with my first daughter and pumped after 6 weeks when I was working again. When I had my second daughter(a preemie) I pumped exclusively for 2 weeks before she latched and we had normal issues like clogged ducts, thrush, etc but nursed until 22 months. With this baby I'm completely clueless and can't understand what is going on with my body. I"m doing hot packs and trying to gently massage the milk down before pumping but it's not only excruciating, but it feels like it doesn't work anyway. And I don't think it's mastitis because there is no red streaking, no fever, chills, body aches, etc.


----------



## TattoMomK (Dec 28, 2007)

A blister you say? A milk blister perhaps? Causing a plugged duct perhaps?
When you massage, or when you latch the pump on does the blister bulge out like it's full of milk?
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipplebleb.html

Now, typically you'll make milk on both sides, but I had a clogged duct over Christmas and had to really work hard to get it out. Not a milk blister, it was behind the areola. Anyway my pumping experience sounds the same. But my point is one breast seems significantly bigger than the other when I am breastfeeding, but the smaller one typically makes more milk. Well pumping anyway...weird, I know, but yeah, they both feed the baby equally. This time my breasts seem more evened-out. Can you ask an LC to consult with you at the hospital?

Let us know how it works out.


----------

